# Ill Molly. Help please!



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, Can anyone help me by telling me what is causing my Molly to go like this, is it an illness that I can easily treat.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks like your molly is clamping his/her fins against its sides. That's either an indication of poor water quality, or elevated levels of ammonia or nitrite due to an improperly started nitrogen cycle (Google "aquarium nitrogen cycle" for an explanation of what it is, if you didn't already know).

I would do an immediate 50% partial water change, and be sure you're adding dechlorinator (a.k.a. tap water conditioner) to the water BEFORE adding it to the tank, since most municipal water treatment facilities dose tap water with chlorine, and fish don't like it at all.

The good news is with improvements in water quality, your molly will be back to normal in no time, assuming the ailment is what I think it is. Good luck!


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, I guess there is a chance that I didnt put enough dechlorinator in as I changed my method of filling my tank, its now none via hose rather than lots of bucket loads. I shall get straight on to that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Clamped fins can be just about anything. Mine show it all the time and I have no ammonia in my tanks. Mollies in general are the easiest fish to be affected by something. If the ones I have move on, I will never buy another one. They need some level of salt in the tank to do better. Add some salt after the water change and see he improves.


----------

